# Final House Warmly Party



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

My 20 discus' final house warming party before moving to their new 108 gal tank tomorrow.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol. Love those pictures


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure they'll love their new digs!


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow,group picture


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

dude that's crazy, you lucky sob


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Peter.....best wishes to their new home....you got a handful of discus but me......zero discus at home lol......remember to post new photos


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Peter I'm sure they will love their new home


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your positive comments & viewing !!!!

Yes, I am excited to get the new tank today. Will definitely take some new pictures after relocation.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

those are some beautiful discus Peter! lets see the Bass


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful discus Peter  I'm sure they will love their new home!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

*Awesome pics Peter*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

nice discus peter


----------

